# Fish Mix in big tank.



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Well I'm removing my large SA fish and going with small community fish for my planted tank. Here is the list the wife and I came up with:

4-6 Powder Blue Gourami
20 Sunset Platys Wife favorite type of fish
10 Dawn Platys agian the same
15 White Cloud Minnows
6-8 Cory Cats

Anything I should change. Tank is a 150 Tall 48x24x30 CO2 with Rex Griggs Reg, Homemade 45" CO2 Reactor, Lots of MH light. EcoComplete, Flourite.

Just waiting for my plants to arrive.

Craig


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

good start. I would consider more cories, say 10-15


----------



## crash_kt (Aug 8, 2007)

More Cories and less Gouramis.They will Fight


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Here is what we ended up with:

6 Dwarf Powder Blue Gourami
26 Sunburst Platy
14 Dawn Platy
10 Mel. Cory Cats.
18 White Cloud Minnows

How many Ottos should I pick up tomorrow? Plants should be here in a week or so.

Craig


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I'd say 5 or so oto's to start you with. Unless you have an algae problem. I've seen tanks with too many, and they end up starving. I hope you got a discount on all those fish, that's a good chunk of $$.


----------



## JohnInFlorida (May 12, 2007)

Craig,
That's an interesting (and kinda familiar) selection  I just recently set up a 180 (72 x 24 x 24) and the selection I've got in it is:

~ Oto (Otocinclus sp.) x 12
~ Pearl Gourami (Trichogaster leeri) x 8
~ Skunk Cory (Corydoras arcuatus) x 6
~ Spotted (False Julii?) Cory (Corydoras trilineatus) x 6
~ Peppered Cory (Corydoras paleatus) x 6
~ Clown Loach (Chromobotia macracanthus) x 4
~ Kribinsis (Pelvicachromis pulcher) x 2
~ Rainbow Shark (Epalzeorhynchos frenatus)


The gouramis do not ever "come to blows" although they occasionally glare at each other. The rainbow shark will chase a clown whenever they meet up one on one, but if there's more the 1 clown, the rainbow goes on by cause the clowns won't put up with his shenanigans when there is more than one. Everyone else seems to get along and I'm reasonably happy with the mix. I still want to add another group or two and I'm leaning towards lemon tetras & hatchetfish since everyone but the Pearls pretty much stays in the bottom third of the tank.

The livebearers that my wife likes are in the 55 on the other side of the room ... for yours it's platies, for mine it's mollies ... 

Keep Smilin'
John


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

You could add quite a few Oto's providing you feed them a supplement of zucchini or algae wafers from time to time.

I would keep an eye on the gourami's since they often get along fine while they are young, but when they start maturing they are very well known to bicker.


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

Got me 23 Cardinal Tetras and they school great. I will be removeing the White Cloud Minnows and Dawn Platys as soon as I can find a home for them and get another 20 Tetras for the school. I also picked up 3 more Otos so I have 5 now. Need to get more pics as the setup has changed. I also am changing some equipment around this weekend also.

Craig


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Craig, in my experience, you can expect your cardinals to stop schooling tightly after a little while. They'll still shoal, but as they become more comfortable with their surroundings, and are provided with a reasonable amount of plant cover, they'll start hanging out in smaller groups

Just letting you know beforehand, in case that is something you wanted to consider!


----------



## Fishdood25 (May 20, 2007)

Craig just courious cause Im new to the freshwater ave, but all those fish, what did all them run? I have nooooo clue on prices for FW fishies  Is there a site where you can see alot of fish and discriptions? Thanks


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

In my 180g I have about 20 otos, 30 or 40 amano shrimp, 3 SAE's, and 9 corries. They've all been in there for over a year. The amanos grow constantly, the corries seem to do fine and the otos all have plump, but not overly fat bellies. Maybe I feed too much. Maybe there is tons of algae that helps. Who knows. I do know that all my "cleanup" critters seem to be doing fine. There is certainly no evidence that they're starving. A one oto per 5 gallons rule seems about right to me.


----------

